# Cleaning behind Jewel filter



## BritishBulldog (7 May 2010)

Looking for any bright ideas as to how to clean between the glass and filter in a Jewel aquarium.

Also is there anything I should be doing to the inside of the filter to keep it clean apart from changing the filters themselves ?

Thanks


----------



## George Farmer (7 May 2010)

I never bothered cleaning between the glass and filter when I had my Juwel Rio 125 with the internal filter still fitted. 

Also, I never replaced the sponges; there's no need.  

I removed the white pre-filter and replaced the carbon and nitrate sponges with another coarse blue sponge.  Then just cleaned the sponges alternately every few weeks in old tank water.  The sponges were about 3 years old before I decided to remove the Juwel filter and use an external instead.


----------



## Nick16 (7 May 2010)

just clean 1/2 the media at a time in old tank water (not under the tap) 

or  you remove the juwel filter which is dead easy and get an external filter to suit. externals are far far better.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2010)

The only way to do that is to detach the filter from the glass, mine actually detached itself and just layed on top of the substrate for a few years before I removed it completely, that enabled me to clean the glass behind it and also to rinse it once in a while


----------



## REDSTEVEO (20 May 2010)

Do yourself one big favour, get shut of the Juwel Internal filter and get a decent external one. I cut mine out with a Stanley knife as soon as I bought it. Not are they a pain to maintain, they take up space in the tank limiting scaping and planting options, and truth be known probably are not designed for what we want to do anyway.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## sWozzAres (2 Jul 2010)

I'll also have to chime in with recommending removing the filter. On my Vision 180 with lots of plants it got clogged up real easy. So much more space when it was gone. Also, the flow rate is fairly pathetic. Cleaning out an external is a piece of cake - dont even have to get your hands wet


----------



## giwight (3 Jul 2010)

Hi,

I use a thin stainless steel ruler which I find slips in between the glass and filter casing and removes most of the debris, a strip of thin plastic would also be suitable. The filters are fitted with 4 dabs of silicone on each of the mating surfaces, just make sure you don't damage these unless you wish to remove the filter.

Hope this helps.

Regards
George


----------

